# Mixing Poolish (For Bread)



## BGKYSmoker (Mar 28, 2022)

I need to use up some flour so i'm using the Trader Joe AP for a 500g poolish.
500f ap
500g warm bottled water
0.4 saf instant yeast

Mix well until all the dry flour is incorporated.


This will ferment overnight then in the AM i will add 21g sea salt and another 500g of TJ AP.

Cover and let ferment at room temp.


----------



## Sven Svensson (Mar 28, 2022)

I’ve never heard of a poolish and had to Google it. I thought you misspelled “Polish” and it was going to be a sausage recipe.


----------



## bauchjw (Mar 28, 2022)

I’m in, never heard of this either!


----------



## BGKYSmoker (Mar 29, 2022)

The poolish (pre ferment) Has done its thing.






This morning at 8a.

I'm mixing into the second part of the flour 500g
21 g sea salt
3g yeast. Mix in all the dry, set aside.






I have 250g water at 105*
The water i will add to the poolish then add the remaining dry to the poolish.

The dough will get 4 folds inside the 20qt container.
Cover and bulk rise for 2-3 hours or until double in size.


----------



## BGKYSmoker (Mar 29, 2022)

Had so much going on today.

Finally baked and sliced.


----------



## Sven Svensson (Mar 29, 2022)

Wow! Now all you need is homemade bacon and a little lettuce and tomato. But I would easily down all 4 of those slices before sandwiches were ever made.


----------



## pushok2018 (Mar 29, 2022)

Very nice looking slices of bread!


----------



## robrpb (Mar 29, 2022)

Looks good. A liitle butter, for a sandwich and toast. What temperature and for how long did you bake it at? Did you bake it on a stone?

Rob


----------



## BGKYSmoker (Mar 30, 2022)

Loaf pans at 425 for 40 mins. i dont use stone


----------



## robrpb (Mar 30, 2022)

BGKYSmoker said:


> Loaf pans at 425 for 40 mins. i dont use stone


Thanks.

Rob


----------



## Smokensalt (Apr 27, 2022)

Poolish is the way forward, so much more reliable and faster than sour dough starters. I use a very similar recipe for pizza dough but find the salt a little heavy so knock it back to 15g*. *its amazing seeing the sloppy hydration ratio turn into a pliable dough after some kneading once the gluten forms.


----------



## noboundaries (Apr 28, 2022)

I've done poolish, sourdough, and biga. I now mix my bread dough the night before baking and have zero kneading, just shaping. Kinda like turning the whole recipe into a biga. The gluten develops while I sleep. 

720g King Arthur bread or AP flour (prefer bread flour for better texture)
14g salt
3g active dried yeast.
540g warm water (75% hydration)

Next morning: deflate, divide in half, shape, banneton rise, score, then bake. Sooo easy and flavorful. Got a batch going right now.


----------



## Smokensalt (Apr 28, 2022)

I tried a no knead sourdough a few months back and was initially so sceptical but worked well. With the poolish working so well doubt I'll go back to sourdough and will try that next.


----------

